# I hate to post this ..



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

It seems that I don't post much happy news but with a heavy heart I want to thank all those who prayed for my husbands cousin Aram who had leukemia.

He lost his fight just two hours ago, we are all heartbroken and devastated - we tried so hard to find him donor, he was just 24 years young, such a handsome boy - he will be deeply missed by all of us ...

I guess the donors transplant didn't take.

Thanks again for your prayers ... Heaven got a beautiful ANGEL ...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this heart breaking time.
jennifer


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lina.. I am so very sorry!! May God give the whole family the strength they need as they go thru this terribly difficult time.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry. 
We lost my nephew when he was 21 and I know how devastating it is to lose someone so young. My heart breaks for his parents and your family. I will keep you all in my prayers. 
:grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no, I'm soo sorry to hear this. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

That is just so sad. I'm so sorry for your family.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your tragic loss.
:heart:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Lina, there are just no words. I am so, so sorry.

My prayers are with you and Aram's family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. I lost my BIL in 1985 to Leukemia. So I understand.

Tina


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Lina, I'm so terribly sorry - what a tragic and heartbreaking loss for your family. :smcry:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lina, words are so inadequate at a time like this. Dear God in heaven, please bless this family. rayer: rayer: I am sure the loss is so great. Sending love to you Lina and your husband's family :heart: :heart: . This is so unexpected......... rayer: rayer: Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Lina :grouphug: . Prayers & hugs for you & the family.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so very sorry


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So so sorry for you and your husband's family.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry Lina :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of all of you and sending you hugs, love and prayers


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm so sorry Lina for your families loss.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh no! This is very saddening. :bysmilie: You're family has my prayers, hopefully the coping goes well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear this...my deepest sympathies... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

So sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry 
:grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I''m sorry.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 16 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830566


> It seems that I don't post much happy news but with a heavy heart I want to thank all those who prayed for my husbands cousin Aram who had leukemia.
> 
> He lost his fight just two hours ago, we are all heartbroken and devastated - we tried so hard to find him donor, he was just 24 years young, such a handsome boy - he will be deeply missed by all of us ...
> 
> ...


Lina, I am so sorry for you and your husband's family. We lost a very dear young niece to leukemia, too. I will say more prayers for you, your husband, and Aram's family. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. My deepest condolences :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Lina, Bob and I are so very sorry.


Marsha


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh no, that's so sad. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Lina. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

My sincerest condolences to you, your husband, and Aram's family. 
Such a loss is so difficult to wrap one's mind around. . .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lina, I wasn't expecting that news. I'm sorry, wish there was something I could do to make it easier. You have had way too much saddness in the past year or so.....

:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh gosh Lina. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear this. You and your family will be in my thoughts. My deepest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss........sending prayers for comfort in this difficult time.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of a family member. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=56854:aram_and_chrissy.jpg]

Thanks for all the kind thoughts and prayers - we are all in shock. This all started in February when he went on a cruise, got sick - they thought it was motion sickness - came home, passed out in the house - after going to emergency, the tell tale bruise on his back and further tests confirmed leukemia.

There were blood donor drives all over the country for him .. initally they found a perfect match but that person was not answering his phone, could have moved, died, who knows - who would think of updating your donor info with places you sign up with.

After so much chemo and radiation, he was a bit better enough to come home and ride his motor bike, then got an infection, back into hospital .. they kept him stabalized until they found a match - only 70% this time - a 27 year old mother of two ..

Tranplant was done 5th of July, he was supposed to be monitored in hospital for 3 months - his body didn't accept it .. his liver shut down then re-started, kidney shut down - too weak for dialisis .. got weaker and weaker, family became very quiet - not sharing much info ... we heard from their priest that he wasn't well, I was keeping constant contact with his dad and he was quite upfront with me - but I went off to Sydney for 3 weeks - and Aram took a turn for the worst.

Yesterday, I heard they were having a meeting with doctors, I am wondering if they decided to take him off machines or whatever, because it was not long after that, we got the news of his passing ...

We were all so hopeful, I had organized a bone marrow screening for him in Los Angeles, we raised $8000 to help offset the test .. it was a private testing .. not a match  ... 

I feel for his parents - I keep imagining them walking away from that hospital, leaving their handsome boy behind. It's so hard and I thank you all for the warmth and kindness.

Here is a recent photo of Aram with his girlfriend Chrissy, who is a nursing student and who left all her studies in Boston to be by his side since June ... poor girl - I am sure she is crushed ...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm worried about stuffing and I just read this. 

Aram was beautiful, Lina. Please accept my condolences. Such a tragedy. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, please know that you and your family are in my thougths and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss... :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

My god, you post brought tears to my eyes. I am just so sorry. I was praying for him. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so very sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lina I read this last night and my heart broke. :smcry: I just couldn't post, I went to my room and began praying for you and for Aram's family. I am so sorry. I have been praying for Aram and thought he was doing well, I wish I could take away everyones pain but I can't. death is so final, sometimes it just doesn't seem fair. I have lost so many precious loved ones and I know it just takes time to grieve. I just feel lead to pray 


Heavenly Father, I know you listen to our prayers and you grieve when we do. Lord be with this precious family, hold them close, comfort them in their grief. Lord bring rest to their weary bodies. Help them to take one minute at a time, this is so overwhelming for them. It's never right when we lose a child, were suppose to go before them, wipe the tears and bring mercy to this family. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

but...but.....but I thought that things were going better with Aram 

oh Lina, I am just so very sorry to read this :grouphug: :grouphug: will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers

(((hugs)))


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 17 2009, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830838


> [attachment=56854:aram_and_chrissy.jpg]
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts and prayers - we are all in shock. This all started in February when he went on a cruise, got sick - they thought it was motion sickness - came home, passed out in the house - after going to emergency, the tell tale bruise on his back and further tests confirmed leukemia.
> 
> ...


 

again I am sorry


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lina, just caught your update. He was so handsome and young and full of life. I feel for his paretns and girlfriend too!!! This is beyond sad.......out enjoying a cruise and getting such devastaing news and then losing him......my heart goes out to all of you!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lina just checkin in to give you a big :hugging: :hugging: :hugging:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. What a tragic loss.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 17 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831039


> Lina I read this last night and my heart broke. :smcry: I just couldn't post, I went to my room and began praying for you and for Aram's family. I am so sorry. I have been praying for Aram and thought he was doing well, I wish I could take away everyones pain but I can't. death is so final, sometimes it just doesn't seem fair. I have lost so many precious loved ones and I know it just takes time to grieve. I just feel lead to pray
> 
> 
> Heavenly Father, I know you listen to our prayers and you grieve when we do. Lord be with this precious family, hold them close, comfort them in their grief. Lord bring rest to their weary bodies. Help them to take one minute at a time, this is so overwhelming for them. It's never right when we lose a child, were suppose to go before them, wipe the tears and bring mercy to this family. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen[/B]


Paula - you are really the sweetest person I have ever met - thanks for your prayers - hugs to you sweetie...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry, Lina. A tremendous loss of a beautiful life.

My thoughts, and prayers, are with you, and your family.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Lina, I am just seeing this. I am so very sorry. :grouphug:


----------

